# High Reps vs Low Reps question



## Shegan (Sep 16, 2005)

Sort of a beginner in the training world so this question may be a bit elementary so, I'll apologize now if it is.....

I understand that high reps/light weight is more for tone and low reps/heavy is for bulk and strength.  My question is why?

Do high reps hit a different part or make the muscle react differently than the low reps?  Why do high reps make you feels as if you just lifted a cow while low reps are kind of bla?

I apologize again if this is a jr question but, I am trying to figure this thing out.

Thanx for your input.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 16, 2005)

Do a serch, this has been discussed many many times.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm bored, so I'll flat out tell you. Number one, what you think you know isn't really true. No exercises can 'tone' and spot reduction (what 'toning' is referred to as) is a myth. There are three ways to increase muscle definition: lower BF, increase LBM, or a combination of the two (any of these will reduce BF%, which is the whole goal). Onto your real question.

 Using higher weights (and thus lower reps) forces your CNS to adapt much more rapidly than low weights and high reps. In other words, the stress of high weight is so great, your body is forced to become more efficient in its motor patterns and how it triggers the response for the movement. As you become more efficient, you can add more weight to the bar. Of course, hypertrophy occurs as well (almost always with a beginner), but there are ways to train strength without growing bigger at all. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Shegan (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you for replying.....

So what purpose do high reps serve?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Shegan said:
			
		

> Sort of a beginner in the training world so this question may be a bit elementary so, I'll apologize now if it is.....
> 
> I understand that high reps/light weight is more for tone and low reps/heavy is for bulk and strength.  My question is why?



Like Squaggle said, the only toning effect that high reps can have is the fact that they burn more calories because you are required to do more work, so your fat loss might be greater.  Therefore, you will decrease your body fat levels.

Maximal weights are better for strength because you increase neuromuscular efficiency and intermuscular coordination.  I'm talking 1-5 repetitions here, generally.

With heavy, but not quite maximum weights, you fatigue the muscle fibers which are capable of hypertrophying to the greatest degree and you cause more microtrauma to the muscles being worked.  Therefore, weights in this range are better for hypertrophy.  I'm talking 5-12 repetitions here, generally.




> Do high reps hit a different part or make the muscle react differently than the low reps?  Why do high reps make you feels as if you just lifted a cow while low reps are kind of bla?
> 
> I apologize again if this is a jr question but, I am trying to figure this thing out.
> 
> Thanx for your input.



The reason higher repetitions are more grueling is because the effects of fatigue are more noticeable.  You cardiovascular system may become strained, and waste products like lactic acid build up in the muscles being worked to cause a greater level of discomfort.  Not to mention it is harder to maintain your concentrain for 15 repetitions, which could mean a set lasting up to 60 seconds or even longer, as opposed to a set lasting 5 seconds in the case of a single or double.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

Shegan said:
			
		

> Thank you for replying.....
> 
> So what purpose do high reps serve?



Higher repetitions can improve local muscular endurance, improve cardiovascular conditioning (If implemented into a training regimen properly), improve recovery via increased bloodflow to the muscles during and shortly thereafter exercising, and improve mitochondrial density which raises the bar on maximal bloodflow to the muscle.  

As well, certain muscles, like forearms, calves, and abs are inherintly higher in red fiber, also known as slow twitch muscle fibers.  ST fibers are better stressed via higher repetitions.


----------

